# Intonation is off at the low fret positions



## figsfrmthistles (Nov 14, 2009)

I am experiencing a problem with my Godin Montreal.
I have adjusted the intonation so it is correct with open strings and 12th fret but when i play in the first few frets, up to the 5th fret the notes are noticably out of tune.
This gets worse the closer to the nut. So much so that a D chord is painfully out of tune.
I put a heavier set of strings on recently and the problem is worse but it was always there.
I'm just learning electric and have always played acoustic so i have a heavy hand and tend to bend the strings too easily.
I think the problem is with the distance from the string to the fret at the nut and should be fixable by filing the nut to lower the strings. 
Am I going to create a bigger problem by trying this or what do you think??
I'm very confident filing them myself as I am good with the tools so that's not a problem.
Thanks in advance


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

how hard are you fretting?

you dont have to fret the lower frets very hard to make them ring out. i find mine go sharp when i fret hard.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Could also be that the nut is too high.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

bobb said:


> Could also be that the nut is too high.


That's my first inclination.

Check to see if the neck has too much relief first...if it is straight then I'd suspect the nut height.


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

Nut height. Fret the first fret. > See how much height the string is above second fret. That should be your string height over first fret, plus a hair. Do this after neck straightening.
Try intonating using 12 fret fingered and 12 fret harmonic instead of open string. Alternatively 17'th fret harmonic and fretted note. I found this is more accurate and easier to hear.
I just had the same problem with a guitar I'm fixing up. Everything intonated up after a little neck adjust and nut filing. Now no fiddling to tune.
Bruce


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Another possibility that I've seen before. As you are used to playing accoustic how heavy handed are you? I've see people pull a neck out of tune on a light neck guitar just by making a G chord. They didn't realize that they were bending the neck. This is especially true on slender mahogany necks. The easy check is to get someone else to play your guitar and watch them. if they have a death grip on the neck when making chords and it's out of tune but the guitars intonation is OK might just be the problem. Just something to check before you start playing with the neck.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I would say nut not cut low enough. However low frets not playing in tune is a problem with any guitar. Google Luthiers Data Sheet 45 and also see Earvana Compensating nut and Buzz Feiten tuning system.
I also tend to have the grip of death (with fingers like sausages I can fret a string so that it touches almost the entire fretboard between frets) and need to conciously try to avoid gripping too hard. Too hard a grip also has added problem that you tend to bend strings as well.


----------



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

Reading this thread with great interest. My Vantage (project geetar) electric has the same prob on the G string. Open tune, then its sharp on the 12th fret and noticably off playing pretty much any other note. The guitar has a Floyd Rose set-up, so the "nut" is actually metal with the strings locked down.

I have moved the saddle for the G all over the place but still cannot completely eliminate the sharp out-of-tune. 

Would it be of benefit to file down the "nut" a tad for this string?

Looking for input.

cheers!


----------



## figsfrmthistles (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for this. The article helped and I can see my way to solving the problem. Part of the solution will be learning to avoid the "death grip".


----------



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

I had a similar problem with a Danelectro "Dead on 67." My solution? Sell it! It looked cool, but it was a pain to play.


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

I use a Peterson Strobe Tuner and it has a guitar tempering setting which "sweetens" the 4th and 5th intervals on a standard-tuning. Set the guitar up per manufactures spec then adjust intonation with a tuner with this type of temperment and your good to go.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I use the Peterson StroboClip with the tempered setting and my guitars have never sounded sweeter.


----------



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

I was able to cure my problem by going with a wound G string (.024). Sounds much much better now.

Cheers


----------



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

Has anybody here taken a Buzz Feiten course, or had their guitar guitar "Feitenized?"

Buzz Feiten Tuning System

I think I might take the course for electric and acoustic guitar. Is it worth it?

-Travis


----------



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

Has anybody here taken a Buzz Feiten course, or had their guitar guitar "Feitenized?"

Buzz Feiten Tuning System

I think I might take the course for electric and acoustic guitar. Is it worth it?

-Travis


----------



## Telenator II (Jul 20, 2009)

A few of my guitars have the Buzz Feiten tuning system and it works great!

I have also compensated the nuts on some of my other guitars and they now tune better than they ever have!


----------

